# layout rigs



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

hey guys, i am gonna buy a layout boat in the off season, along w a friend of mine. I am a large man, 6'4" and im sure i need to factor that in. Looking for inside info from people that actually hunt out of them, not just what the companies themselves have to say. What do you like about yours? Dislike? Thanks for any info


----------



## integritybob (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.lakebonnevillelayoutboats.com/bigbrother.htm

This boat is the real deal. Caddis and I both are running these boats. Caddis is probably 6' 4" and well I'm not gonna guess his weight don't wanna be rude:lol: but not over 300 lbs. The boat will handle more weight and it rides 6 inches outta the water so it flat out disappears. Quality made. I have hunted the MLB's and so has he, if you want a boat that is light and don't mind feeling every wave under your keyster than you will be ok with the MLB line of boats.


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

Big Skip said:


> hey guys, i am gonna buy a layout boat in the off season, along w a friend of mine. I am a large man, 6'4" and im sure i need to factor that in. Looking for inside info from people that actually hunt out of them, not just what the companies themselves have to say. What do you like about yours? Dislike? Thanks for any info



Check out the UFO from Waterfowl Works, absolutely fantastic layout boat for big guys, yet light enough to handle with ease. 

http://www.waterfowl-works.com/ufo_layout_boat.htm


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

thanks guys i appreciate it


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I run a MLB Supermag. Lots of room and very stable in rough water (2'-3') The jury still out with the Lake Bonneville Layout Boat it's a very well made boat but haven't seen the boat in action in anything greater then 2' waves.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

For a local manufacturer, Google: Nickles Boat Works in Flint, MI. Although I have not hunted in one, I did visit their shop and was very impressed with the boat and their price. :idea:


----------



## AllFowledUp (Jan 3, 2002)

MLB Super magnum-sloped seat is nice. I am 6'4", 300 lbs. boat fits nice, but with a size 15 boot it is very uncomfortable....cant fit them under the front deck, have to keep laying them on the side...things that make you go...hmmm.


----------



## QuackCocaine (Nov 14, 2010)

ScavengerMan said:


> Check out the UFO from Waterfowl Works, absolutely fantastic layout boat for big guys, yet light enough to handle with ease.
> 
> http://www.waterfowl-works.com/ufo_layout_boat.htm


We run one of these. I have a friend who is 6'2" and probably 240lbs, he fits in it comfortably. It is also a very sturdy boat, can easily stand in it while waiting for the tender.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

honk/quack said:


> For a local manufacturer, Google: Nickles Boat Works in Flint, MI. Although I have not hunted in one, I did visit their shop and was very impressed with the boat and their price. :idea:


Your kidding, right? Either tha or you are connected to them in some way cuz who ever made that layout has no clue.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Your kidding, right? Either tha or you are connected to them in some way cuz who ever made that layout has no clue.



seems like someone has been trolling this boat on the broad since the early fall:tdo12:


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

We have run a UFO for 4 years now. And I am a big guy. Very comfortable and light and handles the rough water


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

*honk/quack*,

Why do you recommend them?
Have you ever layout hunted?
Do you know what makes a good layout boat?
Their design is not the norm, what makes it so good?



Nickles:










UFO Erie:










MLB Kalash:









Bonnevillie:


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Ok, I really don't want to argue about it but . . . it's just one guys opinion. *No!* I'm not related. *NO!* I have never had the privilage of layout hunting before although I'd like to but I'm just a retired guy with buddies who are not that committed. And even though I've not been in one, there are some features that I look for in a good/safe layout boat. When I considered buying one, I actually went and looked at several boats and there a features I like about the Nickles; 

1. It is very sturdy allowing the biggest of guys to stand in it.
2. It is a little wider than the norm so the cockpit can easily handle the bigest of guys.
3. The splash guard is not plastic which gives off a shine when the sun hits it (photo). 
4. The backrest that you lay on is a molded "ramp" that is as wide as the entire cockpit for more comfort. Not just a skinny pad between your shoulders.
5. The underside of this boat is concaved which gives this boat a suction effect that makes this boat very stable.
6. The owner of the company gave me a list of people who own this boat and I called a few to get their opinion.
7. The price is about $800.00 dollars which is *far *cheaper than most and for economy minded sportsmen, that's nice.
8. Last but not least, I'm trying to give the hunters in out state a local option and I'm trying, in my small way to help out the business economy of Michigan. 

Are there things "bad" about this boat . . . probably. Am I qualified to speak about these things . . . that's up for you to decide. I'm just sharing my thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Looking at the Nickles I see only one positive - that's it's built by a company that builds boats and not some guy with a body shop, some spare time and a little extra bondo....I'd expect the finish quality to be above average.

Everything else about it makes me scratch my head - Hard angles on the sides, front, (and would assume rear) - the color/finish looks awfully dark and dull, I can only guess at the weight-when they say that "two men can easily put it in the back of a truck"...I'm thinking it's heavier than an average 1 man layout.

Do they really have a picture on their website of a guy in the layout obscured by bushes at the boat yard?? I don't even know if their intent for this boat is as an open water rig for divers or as a marsh rig for park ducks....if its the former, why not get the boat out in the water for some photos??


I've hunted out of MLB's, LBL's, UFO's & Bankes - I'm buying a new layout this winter and it will either be a UFO or an LBL


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

honk/quack said:


> 1. It is very sturdy allowing the biggest of guys to stand in it.
> 2. It is a little wider than the norm so the cockpit can easily handle the bigest of guys.
> 3. The splash guard is not plastic which gives off a shine when the sun hits it (photo).
> 4. The backrest that you lay on is a molded "ramp" that is as wide as the entire cockpit for more comfort. Not just a skinny pad between your shoulders.
> ...


*1. It is very sturdy allowing the biggest of guys to stand in it.*
Most layouts are plenty stable, that is not a new feature of this boat.

*2. It is a little wider than the norm so the cockpit can easily handle the bigest of guys.*
Have you hunted an MLB Supermag? Can't imagine it is wider than that, so that is nothing special. 

*3. The splash guard is not plastic which gives off a shine when the sun hits it (photo). *
Most layouts you can get in any number of spray curtain materials. Clear and shiney = good, canvas casting a shadow = bad.

*4. The backrest that you lay on is a molded "ramp" that is as wide as the entire cockpit for more comfort. Not just a skinny pad between your shoulders.*
MLB and UFO have molded in back rests also. LB has a removable support that is very comfortable. So the back rest is nothing only they have either.

*5. The underside of this boat is concaved which gives this boat a suction effect that makes this boat very stable.*
That is the last thing I'd want is a boat that want's to stick to the water! Hard enough to pull them in some days.

*6. The owner of the company gave me a list of people who own this boat and I called a few to get their opinion.*
Good that there are people happy with them. Any boat mfg will supply a similar list.

*7. The price is about $800.00 dollars which is far cheaper than most and for economy minded sportsmen, that's nice.*
You can get a good used layout for that price.

*8. Last but not least, I'm trying to give the hunters in out state a local option and I'm trying, in my small way to help out the business economy of Michigan. *
Other than Bankes most layout mfg's are all located in the states. I would not waste money with a business just because they are local.

It seems like they have not experience layout hunting. Dark color, hard angles, seems really high out of the water, spray curtain casts a shadow and it is not even up.

Buy what you want, but buyer beware.


----------

